# HP Zd8000, LGA775 socket, and me having funny ideas

## i92guboj

 :Laughing: 

Hi, ladies and gentlemen.

I got some months ago an hp zd8000 that I have put to good use. Initially, I only rescued it because I had a -relatively small- hd sitting somewhere, and that's all that was necessary to bring it to life. At first I though that it was an ugly and really heavy beast. The only "portable" thing about this machine was its name. Ugh...  

But, as I used it, I discovered that this is an excellent machine for developing in qt. The main downside I am facing now, and that I previously exposed in some other thread is that it's quite hot and, thus, noisy.

Since I know that this thing has a regular lga 775 socket inside, I'd like to hear if anyone here knows if it is possible (as in "has tried") to put anything that's not one of those broken p4 ht cpus, that can't be really throttled, and that sucks such a huge amount of power (the original power source of this thing serves around 180w if I remember correctly).

I know that a lot of cpus can fit in a 775, physically, but that doesn't mean the chipset and the bios are gonna be happy about that.

Keep in mind that I am not talking of an upgrade in the typical sense. I just want this to be colder and quieter. I wouldn't even mind losing in terms of processing power. I already have machines where I can delegate that if needed using distcc and via other means.

Thanks for any insight/opinion/suggestion you can offer.

----------

## comprookie2000

If you have not tried it, clean out the fans and you can reseat the cpu with some hi quality  thermal paste. I think this is the manual for this;

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01383095.pdf

----------

## i92guboj

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> If you have not tried it, clean out the fans and you can reseat the cpu with some hi quality  thermal paste. I think this is the manual for this;
> 
> http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01383095.pdf

 

Already done  :Smile: 

To tell the truth, it rarely goes above 70ºC, which for a P4 running Gentoo is not that high  :Wink: . But the fans seem to start working at something like 45 or so and they are quite noisy. I am not sure that a better cpu would help here, just guessing, Maybe the best long term solution will be a good pair of ear plugs.   :Laughing: 

----------

## creaker

I could recommend a nice cooler that I discovered recently:

Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro rev.2 Cooler

It is an extremely silent cooler, and even it coast two times more than ordinary coolers, it's worth it.

The main feature is a fan mounted on rubber braces and it makes this cooler so silent.

----------

## i92guboj

Thanks, but even if it's an LGA775, this is a laptop so a conventional cooler won't fit. Don't ask me who was the enlightened one that chose to put a 775 socket inside a laptop.   :Laughing: 

----------

## creaker

LoL

I overlooked it, sorry   :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

So far, I have been looking around (as time permitted). There are many cpus that would fit into this socket.

Whether the BIOS will like them is another story, I guess I will have to take the risk on that one, but there are cheap second hand 775 cpus in ebay, so I guess I should be able to find something.

I am more concerned now with another question: which cpu to choose. Bear in mind that I am looking for a new cpu only for a very concrete reason: there's no cpufreq driver for mine (oh, well, there's p4-clockmod, that good-for-nothing pile of erm... bits). So, the main criteria here would be that. I want a cpu that will work with acpi-cpufreq or with some of the intel drivers in the kernel which is not p4-clockmod. That, as far as I know, sorts out any pentium 4 cpu.

There are also pentium M and pentium D, which I have no direct experience with. They seem mostly dual p4's, so I'd expect them to work only with p4-clockmod which is no good for me. Searching in the net for this piece of info I found nothing definitive. This page seems to indicate that pentiums M should be manageable via the acpi p-states driver. But I have found people having trouble with them around the net. 

Then there are some core2 processors that would fit in the socket (I have no idea whether the board with work with them though). Can someone at least confirm if core2 processors work with the regular acpi p-states driver or some other in-kernel driver that's not p4-clockmod?

----------

